# problem uninstalling FLV Player



## Pedr (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive been trying to uninstall FLV Player but it is not visible among the programs in the control panel. 

Is there another way? 

Is it malware?

Thanks

Pedr


----------



## maceman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Pedr,

Have you tried "Add/Remove Programs". I think it's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Pedr (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I looked for it in the list of programs to uninstall but it wasn't there. It is under 'flash player' when I click 'All Programs' from the Start button bottom left of screen though. Where is it hiding?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

There are a lot of FLV players out there. Some are standalone players that don't need uninstalling. Others do.

If it is listed in the Start, Programs, right click on it, and select 'Properties'. What is listed in the 'Target' box. Navigate there in Windows Explorer. Right click the executable and click 'Properties'. There's probably a Version Tab with the manufacturers' name. Then Google the name for uninstall instructions.


moper


----------

